# Bedside coffee maker/alarm



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I was wondering if any of you have a bedside coffee maker? My partner has teasmade on her bedside but I prefer starting the day with coffee. Most of what I see are hot water dispensers (for instants). Bodum pourover coffee seems too big. Thinking kitchenaid pourover coffee or the personal coffee maker but no timer/alarm. Am I asking for too much????

Any suggestions would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Something like the Barisieur?

http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/gear/gadgets/the-barisieur-coffee-brewing-alarm-clock.asp


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think you are asking too much!

You could get a technivorm and stick it on a timer plug, but the coffee will never be great if you are grinding it the night before.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Capsule machine beside the bed seems best bet for instant gratification? Limited choice in coffee though.

There is a company selling preground portions of coffee in the US, if similar was available here that could make the Technivorm idea more feasible, but most here would rather grind immediately before use.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

Yes Glenn. That is my ideal bedside machine. Shame it's not on sale yet!


----------

